# Can you do my upgrade for me?



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

For reasons that won't change for a while, I cannot upgrade (computer issues) my S2DT to the 500gb maxtor I bought. Of course I'm willing to pay, and I've got everything needed. I live in Dallas Tx., so you need to be in north Texas somewhere. Please PM me if you can do this.

Thanks


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

bump


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Sorry, I live in Michigan. There must be some TiVo advocate in Dallas.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

You might just want to return all those parts and just use the services of DVRUpgrade - might be easier on you, that's all. (Just a customer). I think even the TiVoCommunity Store sells upgrade service packages...


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Cajun,

You may want to check out the "recertification service" on our site; you can send us your drive and we'll fully test it, and configure it for your use in your specific TiVo (if you send the whole unit, we'll install it, too).

Thx Worf for the shout-out.

Lou


----------

